# Help! I can't get my speakers working....



## AcousticCat (Jul 15, 2010)

That's a basic summary, but here's the skinny:

I have a set of Digital Boston Acoustic BA7500G speakers, w/sub... I have attached a picture of the back panel of the Sub.

As you can see there is a single, digital, input with no analog inputs.

I am using Windows 7 (32bit) with the following mother board which purports to support DTS output.

AsRock G31M-S R2.0 

http://www.asrock.com/download/e-catalog/G31M-S R2.0.pdf

"Audio - - 5.1 CH Windows® Vista™ Premium Level HD Audio
(Realtek ALC662 Audio Codec)"

I have looked and looked in my options, tried downloading new Realtek Drivers but I am NOT able to locate a "Digital Output" toggle/option anywhere. I have had it on previous systems using RealTek software but... I'm so lost now!

If anyone has any Idea of how to get these speakers working with my current setup, (other than going and getting a new soundcard which I realize may be a possibility) but this motherboard SHOULD have a digital output option according to specs, so... please, please help 

The second screen-shot is of the RealTek HD Audio Manager main screen (I have checked all subscreens) So if there is another software version I should be using, or a particular driver I have to install..... 

Any help would be appreciated and thank you in advance!!

I'd love to have these bad boys blasting again 

AC. :grin::grin:


PS: if this is helpful..........

OpSys: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional - Service Pack 0.0 
Motherboard: ASRock G31M-S. (Version ) 
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8300 @ 2.50GHz (Clock Speed 2493 ) 
RAM: 3263MB
Video: ATI Radeon HD 5600 Series 
Sound: ATI High Definition Audio Device 
Sound: Realtek High Definition Audio 
Sound: USB Audio Device 
MODEM: Not Reported

Network: Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller 
Network: WAN Miniport (IP) 
Network: Microsoft ISATAP Adapter 
Drive: WDC WD5000AAKS-00UU3A0 ATA Device (Size ~466 GB)
Drive: Maxtor 6 L200R0 USB Device (Size ~190 GB)
Optical Drive: MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0000 
Optical Drive: MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0001 
Optical Drive: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50 ATA Device 
End of report


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF this is the download page for realtek http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false have you tried the advanced settings


----------



## AcousticCat (Jul 15, 2010)

joeten said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF this is the download page for realtek http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false have you tried the advanced settings


I have, I've looked in every tab, downloaded the drivers from the RealTek site (both sets) and no luck with this option..

It's very frustrating as the motherboard should support the option.

I'd hate to have to buy a soundcard to make it work, or an analog/digital converter box or something 

I attached a screenshot of the advanced tab and the main options tab..

Where i've circled is where I should be seeing the option for digital output from my understanding of screenshots I've seen.

see here:


----------



## AcousticCat (Jul 15, 2010)

Ok - I decided to go out and get a used sound card - so now.. i have a new issue 

Soundblaster Live! 5.1 Digital SB0220 VS Windows 7 32bit...










Anyone know any suitable drivers ? I can't find any compatible ones yet..


----------



## AcousticCat (Jul 15, 2010)

*edit* i'm up and running..

Soundblaster Live! lives....

Here's the drivers that got me going: 

http://jetdl.com/download/Kxdrv3550+X86+Full+/1dmoh

kxdrv3550-x86-full

Thanks all! and good luck


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know


----------

